# Anyone Recognize This Pattern?



## Sioranth (Oct 8, 2015)

I would very much like to make this project. It was originally posted on a blog back in 2013, and the author states she finds her plans in "Scrollsaw" magazines, etc., and that it's not an original pattern. Does anyone have any idea where I might find it? Thanks!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Depending on how big you want it made, it can be copy and pasted to a word, better yet Excel program. Make the cells square and go from there to scale it to whatever size you need.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Google of "Horse smells cowgirl fart" turned up nothing usable…sorry.

Sorry, just had to. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you can't get in touch with the original designer ("Scrollsawgirl"?), then you could use that picture to create a pattern with… like:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Ask Sheila Landry (scrollgirl). She's a jock here and is very knowledgeable about this topic. And Ed, that was pretty good.


----------



## Sioranth (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help and advice!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I think that patter is by one of the designers that is no longer making patterns. Her name escapes me and my volumes of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine are at my new home in boxes (we are moving this week and between houses right now.)

I will try to look up the information and have it for you tomorrow. 

Sheila


----------



## Sioranth (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Karl_B (Dec 24, 2013)

Well after 927 days of joining I'll make my first post by helping out.

The pattern was in Creative Woodworks & Crafts, issue 116 June 2006 page 44. It is copyrighted either by the publisher or more likely by the designer Shelli Robinson. Shelli and Kerri Robinson of SKWoodworks did a lot of patterns for the magazine with a number of them being horse related.

(Last year I made a spreadsheet of all the CW&C magazines I had so it is easy to search there first before verifying with my back issues.)

If you look on Ebay you may find that particular issue. There may be a pattern distributor who sells the pattern so look around.

This and many other patterns may be "lost" to the scrollsaw community since the publication is no longer being published. A lot of the patterns are available through the designers including Sheila Landry, Kathy Wise and others.

I enjoy seeing others work, but I have not been particularly compelled to post until now.

Until next time. 
Karl


----------



## Sioranth (Oct 8, 2015)

Karl, thank you SO much!! This is exactly the info I was looking for! I really prefer to make sure the artist is paid for their work if at all possible, and it's great that you were able to help out here! Now I just need to start my search. lol


----------

